# Sundry Charges?



## TallAdam85 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey I recenlty was looking at some martial arts school contract and about to start using them myself but I have seen alot of the agreements have a spot that say _Sundry Charges- What are they and do u charge them at your dojo?

thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2009)

Adam we do not use contracts, so I cannot be of help.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

Here:

http://privateschool.about.com/od/financing/g/sundires.htm



> *Definition: *Sundries are the miscellaneous charges for a variety of activities and services the school provides your child.


 
So in regards to your school I don't know you would have to ask.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 10, 2009)

My guess would be that these various "sundries" are things like belt testing fees, mandatory seminar or equipment fees, the cost of required videos by the school's master, and anything else the school can come up with to justify separating you from your money...


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 10, 2009)

As a consumer, I would be reluctant to sign a contract that listed "sundry charges" unless it was for a fixed amount and the person with whom you are making the agreement can explain to you what those charges are.  In my admittedly cynical mind, sundry charges means "anything else I can think of to ding you for."


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 10, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> As a consumer, I would be reluctant to sign a contract that listed "sundry charges" unless it was for a fixed amount and the person with whom you are making the agreement can explain to you what those charges are. In my admittedly cynical mind, sundry charges means "anything else I can think of to ding you for."


 
Agreed - Sundry is the kind of word used by high end hotels, by people who are trying to sound smart, or by people who are trying to hide something.

Sundries can account for a wide range of incidentals.  If you are forcing people to sign contracts, it is their RIGHT to have those costs itemized.  Then again, I wouldn't sign ANY Martial Arts contract.  IMO, that is the worst thing that you can do for your business.  Especially today.


----------

